
Apple's T2 Will Block Linux from Booting - kbumsik
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Apple-T2-Blocks-Linux-UEFI
======
jki275
The article is incorrect. You can disable secure boot as simply as clicking an
option in a dialog box.

[https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT208330](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT208330)

~~~
burtonator
I'm curious how this plays out in the long term.

Apple seems very aggressive about blocking 3rd party code from running on
their hardware.

I think the goal of the T2 is to block Hackintosh and also to block hardware
upgrades.

At some point Apple is going to lock this down. They have a history of doing
so and giving them the benefit of the doubt is probably a bad call.

~~~
angott
> I think the goal of the T2 is to block Hackintosh and also to block hardware
> upgrades.

Although there's no way for us to really know, I don't really think that's
their priority. Sounds more like a side-effect. Consumers capable of
assembling, installing and updating a Hackintosh are probably less than 0.1%
of the entire Apple user-base. They are peanuts, from a merely commercial
point of view.

They also don't really need to prevent hardware upgrades with an enforcing
chip. They are already preventing hardware upgrades by releasing hardware that
_physically_ cannot be upgraded. Just think about their laptops released in
the last 5 years, with RAM blocks and SSDs soldered to the motherboard...

~~~
_fzslm
Adding to this - Apple manufactures new products with both upgradable hardware
and T2 chips (well, product - the Mac Mini with the T2 chip and upgradable
memory), and the long-awaited Mac Pro refresh will be an upgradable computer
and presumably will have a Tx chip.

------
sys_64738
I think articles like this are good even though the solution might be assumed.
Getting explicit clarification is what it's all about here. That clarification
is that disabling SIP will allow non-signed OSs to boot.

~~~
zaarn
Several users on on StackOverflow and reddit do report that disabling Secure
Boot will not allow you to install Linux, only boot a live system.

